# Sing the shorter Catechism



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2012)

I just listen to some samples of this project and am looking forward to buying it. I love the idea! What a great way to help the church learn the WSC.

Bruce Benedict | The Shorter Catechism Vol.1 | CD Baby Music Store

Has anyone else used these for your family or for a catechism class?


----------



## Fly Caster (Aug 30, 2012)

A little different, but we've used this with our kids.

Children's, Worship and Praise Music from Singer-Songwriter Judy Rogers


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 30, 2012)

this is awesome! I'm going to buy it for myself. I've been trying to memorize WSC, but my memory isn't what it use to be. However, I think memorizing through song is so much easier! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 30, 2012)

It looks like you can get all four volumes at Amazon sung by Holly Dutton here


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great resource, Kevin.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 30, 2012)

I've used Songs for Saplings with kids, and have worked with the folks behind the music. They're fine people with a good ministry, and their WSC tunes work well with children.


----------



## PaulMc (Sep 1, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I just listen to some samples of this project and am looking forward to buying it. I love the idea! What a great way to help the church learn the WSC.
> 
> Bruce Benedict | The Shorter Catechism Vol.1 | CD Baby Music Store
> 
> Has anyone else used these for your family or for a catechism class?



Thanks for pointing this out - my wife and I bought it yesterday and we look forward to it hopefully helping us to memorise the WSC!


----------



## Wayne (Sep 2, 2012)

I wonder how long the idea of singing the catechism has been around?

At least since 1936:

S. K. Emurian composed a more formal setting, published by the Southern Presbyterian Church

An Original Musical Setting for Solo Voices, and Mixed Quartet of Chorus.

PCAHC Research Library


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2012)

I think it would be good to distinguish between good resources for the actual Westminster Shorter Catechism vice other children's catechisms. While the Songs for Saplings and Judy Rogers links are useful, they are not the WSC.

Thanks for the link Kevin. I had a copy of this about 8 years ago but all the songs weren't complete yet. I still have the tune "What is God?" stuck in my head.


----------

